
Ask HN: Do you really like Google's Material Design? - rochak
I have been on the Android bandwagon for quite a while using it since Gingerbread. The version with the best aesthetically pleasing design for me was Kitkat. After that with the introduction of Google&#x27;s Material Design with Lollipop, I was kind of unsure with their take on the layered card like design. And even the waves that appeared when you clicked a button. Did you too have the same experience?
======
cocktailpeanuts
I find it funny how a company not particularly famous for being good at design
(probably the other way around) tells people what to do in terms of design.

I understand where they're coming from--they have so many shitty designed apps
on their play store that they probably felt the need to give guidance--but
there are still many of their guidelines that are too subjective and i
disagree with.

Basically they too have no idea what they're doing. One good example is their
bottom navigation bar. They used to "recommend" that you shouldn't use those
but use the top header, but found out that it's much more convenient for users
to have the buttons at the bottom, so they changed their mind and added the
bottom navigation bar. Knowing this, I just use it as a guideline but never
think of it as an absolute rule. It's bad for building cross-platform apps
too.

------
g00gler
IMO, Android has gotten better every year. I love material design.

As a developer (clear distinction from designer) my favorite thing about
mobile development is the UI components. I can create something much more
compelling with MD with much less effort.

------
davelnewton
I'm not a huge fan of the micro-interaction animations to the degree they seem
to be in vogue now.

Other than that, yeah, I like it in general.

